# selectabfrage um einen eingegeben namen rauszufinden



## jinx (14. Jun 2004)

hallo,

ich hab eine relativ einfache(!!) aufgabe für die schule, wo es aber mit der lösung happert
es geht um übungen mit sql unter java zu arbeiten
hier geht es darum, dass ein benutzer per dos-konsole einen namen eingibt
ich hab eine tabelle user, die namen enthält welche auf der datenbank zugreifen konnen

also meine frage ist:
 ich hole den namen per StringLesen(), bilde daraus einen String der den namen enthält
jetzt schreibe ich eine query : String query= "select username from user;";

mit der schleife
while (rs.next()){
        String name = rs.getString();
}
klappere ich die spalten der namen ab, wie kann ich aber jetzt einen vergleich zwischen dem eingegeben namen und die namen die in datenbank stehen machen ???:L


----------



## DP (14. Jun 2004)

boah kinners, wir haben unseren schulabschluss früher auch ohne das web geschafft 

hier: *select * from tab_user where username like '%müller%'*

oder den resultset durchklappern und per *rs.getString(spalte).equals("müller");* durchgehen, was ich aber lassen würde.

natürlich musst du groß-/kleinschreibung bei deinem vergleich berücksichtigen.

den rest solltest du wohl jetzt alleine schaffen. ansonsten empfehle ich die schulklasse zu wiederholen.

cu


----------



## gibts nicht (16. Jun 2004)

Also mit like würde ich hier nicht arbeiten, sondern eher mit dem =Operator.

Mit like '%müller%' bekommt man ja alle Benutzernamen wo irgendwo ein Müller drin steht.
Da es sich aber um einen Benutzernamen Handelt der ja wohl eindeutisch sein wird ist das hier ein wenig besser:

String query= "select * from tab_user where username='müller'";
Warum soll den das Programm noch mal einen extra vergleich auf das Ergebniss machen wenn man direkt die SQL Anweisung so schreiben kann das man das bekommt was man auch will.


----------



## DP (16. Jun 2004)

ne klar, bei menutzernamen ist like schwachsinn. das mit dem resultset durchklappern sollte ne alternative zu dem sql sein, was er da oben geschrieben hat.

uc


----------

